# Alternative to clorine Bleach for whites?



## squeezinby (Apr 26, 2004)

Ok,I'm looking for an alternative to laundry bleach? I need something that will get the stains out of my whites, but be ok to pour out onto the ground..ie.water the garden with after washing the clothes. Does anyone have any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I googled this after reading your post yesterday. Just about everything I can find says the same thing. Peroxide or Oxygen bleach. Oxy clean is just powdered peroxide and borax type stuff. You can accomplish the same thing using regular peroxide. Just dilute 1/2 c peroxide with 1/2 c warm water, then add to wash water. You can use it straight on really bad stains, just rinse really well. If you leave it on fabric too long when using direct application, it will eat the fabric. Good Luck!


----------



## squeezinby (Apr 26, 2004)

Ok,but is it save to water my garden with the water afterward. I'm try to conserve.
Thanks


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't think the peroxide will harm your plants. Another sub for bleach is lemon juice which is perfectly safe for plants but may not do as good of a job. According to Better Basics For The Home, IF you decide to use the lemon juice, it will do its bleaching job better IF you hang your laundry out in the sun.

I don't use chlorine bleach and just use oxyclean, but I always pre-treat my stains before washing.

RVcook


----------



## squeezinby (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

*Mrs. Stewart's Bluing*
We even use it on white horses ( a capful in rinse water) to make them sparkling white. Completely non-toxic.

http://www.mrsstewart.com/


----------



## lacyj (May 14, 2002)

Bleach will usually evaporate overnight if exposed to air. We used to drain the wash water into a 55 gallon drum and let it set a couple of days before using it in the garden. Smell it to see if the bleach is gone. Also, I didn't use bleach very often.


----------



## Shawna (Jul 10, 2007)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> *Mrs. Stewart's Bluing*
> We even use it on white horses ( a capful in rinse water) to make them sparkling white. Completely non-toxic.
> 
> http://www.mrsstewart.com/


This is what we use too!


Shawna


----------



## squeezinby (Apr 26, 2004)

How can something blue make things white? Does it take out the stains in the rinse?


----------



## squeezinby (Apr 26, 2004)

OK,never mind I found the answer to the last two questions on the Mrs.Stewert's website.
Thanks ya'll


----------

